
UK no longer a member of EU - hanoz
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-politics-51324431
======
sputr
Sad to see you go.

But maybe now, when there is no UK to veto it, we might finally some badly
needed reforms to the EU, especially the ones that will bring us closer
together. The globalized world is a big place. Together we can compete,
seperated we are already lost.

Besides, if the EU does not implement a strong EU wide social program (among
many other things) to balance out the quality of life inequalities... we will
all soon be living in Germany. With the freedom of movement its already
happening.

~~~
mdorazio
What reforms would you like to see that the UK previously vetoed? Genuinely
curious since I don't follow EU politics very closely.

------
oriettaxx
What I missed from the whole exit affair, is a fare/smart/and not partisan EU
considerations of the reasons for this. It is very very sad for me the UE
choice (from the press, especially) to minimize everything to a right wing
egoistic behavior will, mixed with mass ignorance.

It could have been a great opportunity to have a better EU.

------
mises
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22206874](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22206874)

------
mavhc
Whoops

